
Show HN: Saka – A tab search Chrome extension inspired by Spotlight - eejdoowad
https://saka.io
======
voiper1
Very cool!

~~~
eejdoowad
Thanks! I was very surprised a half-decent in-window tab search extension
didn't already exist. They all opened in the popup or a new window. So I made
one myself.

My goal is to make a complete Omnibar/tabs replacement so I can browse in
full-screen mode by default.

This extension complements my other keybinding extension
([https://github.com/lusakasa/saka-key](https://github.com/lusakasa/saka-
key)).

